# Air Biting / Personal Space issues



## ernie18 (Jul 21, 2009)

preface: lucy is a 2 year old gsd now, she had a ton of socialization as a puppy, lots of situations and meeting dogs and people....

A few months ago we were at a dog park and she was being the chased dog in a game in a tag and got overwhelmed and had 2 dogs surrounding her, she wasnt happy and the 2 dogs which lived in the same house started a dog fight with her, ever since then shes been on and off about who she meets very protective of her "space"


now when meeting a new dog that she doesnt know and is to intrusive sniffing/licking she will air bite at the dog/ lunge at the dog. i think its a confidence issue. She has never bitten another dog nor do I think she would but i dont want to take it for chance.

she also gets very huffy/ excited when we walk by another dog too. i often stop make her sit and refocus her to snap her out of it.

we are currently in an agility class through our local club, but i am wondering if there are any techniques tips i can help her through this "phase"


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®, The Book <-- The LAT game


----------



## ernie18 (Jul 21, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®, The Book <-- The LAT game



thats it? a book?

cant offer me any insight to the book? any tips from the book? throw me a bone here or let me sniff something


how do i know you're not the author's relative or something trying to get a little kick back, very bizarre if you ask me.


anyone else with some tips that have substance?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry. I was assuming more people would jump in. At work and could not link you to more informative description of the game. Thought maybe you would google it. I didn't think I was qualified enough to explain it to you properly. The book has a lot of great tips but you have to read the whole book, can't just say do this and expect it to work.
Link explaining it better
Downeast Dog News - The Look At That Game

The LAT game is my anwer to your question "are there any techniques I can help her get through this"

Worked well with my reactive dog


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Here are some threads with more tips on dealing with reactive dogs...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-ugly/155494-aggressive-lunging-children.html (more details on LAT)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/151603-reactive-issues.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gly/131890-dog-reactive-training-mehtods.html

There are many more threads if you do a search


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I second the book - Leslie McDevitt is an agility trainer and competitor, and she is AMAZING at reading, understanding, and working with "issues" dogs. Her book is chock full of exercises that would be helpful for you. I highly recommend it. I can vouch for Brandi - she is not a relative, she is not getting anything from recommending the book, it's just that Leslie has such amazing insight that could totally help you with your dog. She has a yahoo group, but if you want to be able to ask questions (anything other than "read only"), you need to have read the book. Leslie is extremely generous with her time and advice, but people need to be at least familiar with the exercises and techniques in the book, to avoid duplicate questions.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Truly, only someone who has_ not_ read Control Unleashed or is not familiar with Leslie McDevitt would say "that's it? a book?" about a suggestion to check her out and read her wonderful book. She is one of my (very few) training heros.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would at this time not do the dog park. Your dog needs to be in controlled environments to work thru the reactivity. 
I also recommend the CU book, and recommend it every chance I get for reactive behaviors!
I am not a relative either, though I wish I was...'Aunt' or 'Cousin' Leslie would be a great family member to claim!

And reading the fact that you are doing agility would make this book so much more valuable. The exercises in it are great for competition dogs, and it was written for dogs doing agility that show reactive behaviors.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I really like Leslie's work. The book is good. she has a puppy book coming soon, I think.I bought her videos also. Really good work she does with reactive and easily stimulated dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your dog has developed fear aggression. She's going into the mode of "I'll get you before you get me". You need to keep her around dog YOU trust and she knows. Nice stable, non reactive dogs, to help her rebuild her confidence. If a strange dog is coming at you, put her behind you in a sit and block the dog. It is your responsibility to protect her and let her know you are doing that so she can trust you and not take matters into her own hands.

Definitely teach her LAT (Look at that). Start with inanimate objects, move on to having her looks at dogs (only dogs that are well under control). Teach her Leave It. Leave It works on everything. I don't care if the the garbage or a cat. Leave It means leave it alone...period. I use it with Jax when a dog is coming and she starts to lunge.

Some dogs recover nicely and others, like mine, are a work in progress. I've come to accept that Jax never has to play with another dog again but lunging, snarling and carrying on are unacceptable. I only require that if she doesn't like them, then she ignores them. So be realistic in what you think your dog will be capable with. There may be a group of dogs she is fine with or she may never be comfortable playing with another dog ever again. It will be much easier on her if you lose any expectations you might have.

And NIX the dog parks.


----------



## ernie18 (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you everyone for the wonderful tips, looks like lucy might be getting a late birthday present to read!! will def be picking the book up..


cheers!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

ernie18 said:


> *thats it?* a book?
> cant offer me any insight to the book? *any tips from the book?* throw me a bone here or let me sniff something
> how do i know you're not the *author's relative* or something trying to get *a little kick back*, *very bizarre* if you ask me.
> anyone else with some tips that have substance?


That approach ought to get you a LOT of help!

That is a VERY well known classic book on dealing with problem dogs. 

Did you even try to look it up before replying to the great help that the author tried to give you? 

Why not give it a try?


----------

